# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sağlık >  Şifa Market Para İademi Yapmıyor! yeşilex vitiligo ilacınızı, kullandım faydası yok

## anau

Şikayetler / Sağlık / Doğal Ürünler / Şifa Market / *Şikayet No : 1597571*
Önceki Şikayet*Şikayet Durumu :* CevaplanmışSonraki Şikayet
*%57**Şifa Market Para İademi Yapmıyor!*

Burak B. | 28 Ocak 2013 13:00


22. 10. 2010 da yeşilex vitiligo ilacınızı aldım, kullandım hastalığımda değişme olmadı geri iadede raporla kutularla geri istediniz ve yolladım. Faturalar kargo faturaları elimde bulunmaktadır. Sizi yaklaşık 3 ay aradım herseferinde paramın en kısa sürede yatçağını beyan ettiniz ivan no. verin şöyle böyle peki ben size sorarım 350. 00tl mi aldınız hani sizin müşteri memnuniyetiniz. 

H** Y**adlı kişinin kestiği 407100 no. faturada elimde olup sizden kısa sürede cevap bekliyorum. Parayı almada hızlısınız bakalım. 3. 3. 2013 de tam 2 yıl dolucak ve ben bu belgelerimle 2yıldır paramı kullanmanızdan dolayı yasal başvurumu tüketici haklarına başvuru yapabiliceğim.*Şikayete Destek Verenler*


İlknur B.
*Şifa Market* Yetkilisiyseniz Cevap Vermek İçin Buraya Tıklayınız!
*Şikayet ile ilgili Görüşmeler*

BİZ BİLMİYODUK BU NO.TEŞEKKÜRLER NASIL AYDINLANDIM ŞİKAYETİ OKURSANIZ PARA DİYE BİŞE SORULUYOR SİZE..ALMAYI BİLİRİZDE VERMEYİ Mİ BİLMEZSİNİZ :Smile: )
20 Şubat 2013
*22:59:10*Firmamız yıllardır E.N.A Bitkisel ürünler adı altında ve fatura bilgileri ile hizmet vermektedir. Fatura bilgilerimiz resmi web sitemizde belirtilmektedir. tüketici haklarına başvurmanızda firmamız açısından bir sakınca yoktur. yasal haklarınızı fatura bilgilerinde belirtilen kişi ve kişiler tarafından başlatabilirsiniz. 
iletişim bilgileri
telefon (pbx):0224 2-3-4-5-6-7-8 
telefon (pbx):0224 224 55 92
www.sifamarket.com

03 Şubat 2013
*20:34:46*05

Kaynak: http://www.sikayetvar.com/sikayet/de...yapmiyor/56xri

----------

